# Senior moments



## BDBoop (May 25, 2014)

So, I'm merrily cutting my steak with my favorite steak knife and I think 'man, this is dull.'

Incredibly dull. I look closer and flip the knife over ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 25, 2014)

Been there done that, lol.  How about taking off the wrapper and going to throw out the product, luckily it hasn't made it into the trash can yet...give me time. layful:


----------



## BDBoop (May 25, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Been there done that, lol.  How about taking off the wrapper and going to throw out the product, luckily it hasn't made it into the trash can yet...give me time. layful:



Or going to make myself a sandwich, and upon completion, stick the lunch meat on top of fridge, where bread came from .....


----------



## Pappy (May 26, 2014)

Damn near brushed my teeth with Brylcreem the other day.
could have been worse, I guess, if I had put Colgate in my hair.


----------



## BDBoop (May 26, 2014)

No, I'm going with brushing with Brylcreem as being worse.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 26, 2014)

Or looking for your keys when they're right in your hand. ld:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 26, 2014)

A lot of us did some of these things when we were younger too, like when we were busy working, multi-tasking, etc.  I know I did.  But now that we're older we worry so much about dementia, that we over-analyze our forgetfulness, and think of it as senior moments.  Agree?


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 26, 2014)

The rare occasion when I've gotten in the car to go somewhere (I've gone to just once before, and not been to in a long while) and mentally go through the directions in my head... then at some point during my journey, realizing I'm using directions for some other place I'd gone. My mental GPS system has had senior moments.


----------



## BDBoop (May 26, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> A lot of us did some of these things when we were younger too, like when we were busy working, multi-tasking, etc.  I know I did.  But now that we're older we worry so much about dementia, that we over-analyze our forgetfulness, and think of it as senior moments.  Agree?



Oh, some did, some didn't. I've always been a daydreamer, bit "not quite of this world" but with age, yes - it has definitely become more prevalent. I used to know so much Hollywood trivia! Most of it is now lost.


----------

